# unknown...



## infinity (Jun 14, 2006)

ok, I got 10 mantids ASSUMED to be grandis... but they're not... they're kinda half the size... Here's a pic, the lil lady is about 2.5 inches long, the colour you see there, no distinguishing marks on her abdomen- only a very light brown streak (kinda) down the side - which you can justs ee in the pic. Average stockiness... Any clues?


----------



## Rick (Jun 14, 2006)

That looks like a male to me. Can you show pics of the abdomen? Can't be a grandis being that size.


----------



## infinity (Jun 14, 2006)

best i could get with my digital camera - if u wanna see it on webcam, just ask  and yeah, you're right, it is a male, shoulda known (miscounted segments  ) - so any idea on species


----------



## Rick (Jun 14, 2006)

That is male. No need to count segments with adults. The differences in the whole body is obvious not to mention the end of the abdomens are totally different between the sexes. Not sure what he is though.


----------



## infinity (Jun 14, 2006)

want one?! in a few weeks I'll be breeding these guys... then ooths... feel free to reserve some


----------



## jandl2204 (Jun 14, 2006)

Though it is difficult to tell via a picture that would appear to be an adult male _Hierodula parviceps_. It has what would appear to be a marbled pattern to its wing cases.

Regards.


----------



## francisco (Jun 14, 2006)

Hello All,

It might also be H membranacea.

regards

FT


----------

